# Giant TCX Advanced sizing help



## biketango (Oct 6, 2014)

I'll be getting a new TCX soon and need to figure size to order. CX sizing has always been more difficult for me with the move to compact frames. Currently I ride a 53 Felt F4X that feels a wee small--54 would be perfect. I also have a 54 Focus that feels close in size but I do not like the handling at all with slack head tube, long rake fork, and low BB. 

I'm 5'9"ish with 31 inseam. Ride a M Giant 29er and 55 Road bike. I'd like my CX to handle quick but avoid toe overlap if possible so I can put on big tires for a little off season singletrack riding.

I mapped out geo for the Felt and Focus I own next to the Giant. See attached. Also found a sizing chart on Giant' EU site. They two seem to conflict a bit. Does EU sizing skew small?

Any thought on this?

Geo Spreadsheet 
see attachment for size chart


----------



## biketango (Oct 6, 2014)

125 views and no comments.

Well, hope the sizing charts are helping somebody.


----------



## P90Puma (Oct 22, 2014)

biketango said:


> 125 views and no comments.
> 
> Well, hope the sizing charts are helping somebody.


I'm 5'10" and 32" inseam, and my M TCX fits me perfectly.


----------



## biketango (Oct 6, 2014)

Very good to hear. I took the plunge and order the Advanced Pro 1, really looking forward to it now.


----------



## motolombardo (Jul 16, 2007)

5'11" with an inseam just over 32". I have a medium/ Large that i am satisfied with. road bike is a 55CM Lemond, past cross bikes were a 54 kona jake and a 46 jake the snake that was too close to the family jewels for cross racing. Keep in mind, its not a standard 1 1/8 fork so you cant find a stem just anywhere. make sure th TT is right or the shop swaps you for the correct stem before leaving. If you are looking for a quick handling CX bike you are in the right place


----------

